# 92S parts



## sparkcheck (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum and this Is my first posting. I recently purchased one of the Italian police turn in 92S.
It appears to have very little and very gentle use, nearly flawless.
Are parts for the 92S compatable with the 92fs and/or other models,.....the barrels, springs, & stuff? 
A new Beretta mag that I recently purchased Has the notch cut in it to accommodate the 92s's as well as the other models mag release.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

sparkcheck said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and this Is my first posting. I recently purchased one of the Italian police turn in 92S.
> It appears to have very little and very gentle use, nearly flawless.
> Are parts for the 92S compatable with the 92fs and/or other models,.....the barrels, springs, & stuff?
> A new Beretta mag that I recently purchased Has the notch cut in it to accommodate the 92s's as well as the other models mag release.


Other than mag's with the cut out on the bottom and the enlarged hammer pin in the FS, I believe all other parts are interchangeable between models.


----------



## sparkcheck (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I suspected as much as most parts refer to the 92 series pistols and not specific models.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a source for 92S parts:

92S. Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Is the barrel on the 92S chromed?


----------



## sparkcheck (Nov 17, 2014)

Not chromed


----------



## sparkcheck (Nov 17, 2014)

thanks, great to know!


----------

